# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  1c 7.7  помощь по переносу номенклатуры

## j3tson

ЗдравствуйтеЕсть 1с 7.7 Торговля и склад. Нужна помощь по переносу номенклатуры и контрагентов из "старой базы" в "новую пустую". Платно. Кто может помочь - скидывайте контакты в личку. Спасибо.

----------


## SergSaminovka

> ЗдравствуйтеЕсть 1с 7.7 Торговля и склад. Нужна помощь по переносу номенклатуры и контрагентов из "старой базы" в "новую пустую". Платно. Кто может помочь - скидывайте контакты в личку. Спасибо.


Открой файл 1с.dd . найди таблицы скопируй а остальное грохни.

----------


## dolp4in

Обращайся
Skype: yashinevgeniy
email: g.cefir@gmail.com
Телеграм, WhatsUp, Viber: 8 900 672 13 74

----------


## GrAn59

можно просто удалить все файлы *.dbf и *.cdx кроме 1SCONST.DBF это константы и sc*.dbf это справочники
если нужно чистить историю справочников то тут через обработку
ну или обращайся +79519367612 (вайбер, вацап, телеграм и т.д )

----------


## GrAn59

можно просто удалить все файлы *.dbf и *.cdx кроме 1SCONST.DBF это константы и sc*.dbf это справочники
если нужно чистить историю справочников то тут через обработку
ну или обращайся +79519367612 (вайбер, вацап, телеграм и т.д )

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> ЗдравствуйтеЕсть 1с 7.7 Торговля и склад. Нужна помощь по переносу номенклатуры и контрагентов из "старой базы" в "новую пустую". Платно. Кто может помочь - скидывайте контакты в личку. Спасибо.


Есть обработка которая переносить из одной базы в такую же чистую. Если ещё актуально пишите БЕСПЛАТНО ДАМ.

----------


## Alex12861

Добрый день , вы не могли-бы поделиться обработчиком и со мной )? Я сам только начинаю во всё это вникать , программу установил , а старые базы перенести не получается стандартный переносчик их не видит

----------


## IngaO

Будьте добры, мне тоже такая обработка нужна!

----------


## Fltr

> Будьте добры, мне тоже такая обработка нужна!


https://infostart.ru/public/15336/

----------

